# Safe Cash Storage



## NEMarvin (Jul 11, 2010)

While I am of a preppers mind, I do not have the storage space (yet) to make it happen on an effective scale. 

However, Sandy was an important reminder of what happens when even a relatively small emergency occurs. So DW and I have decided to lay in some spare cash, probably 3 months or so of bare essentials in the case of a "grid incident" like widespread power outage and banks and ATMS can't give cash and card machines aren't working. This isn't for a SHTF situation, but a mini one, I guess.

So...as you can see I live in a city--though moderately small one comparatively speaking--and in a rental property (by our choice at this point as we own two houses in another city and are in the process of unloading them). What suggestions do you have for safe storage of that cash? Mind you, I'm not asking where anybody keeps theirs--just some ideas. I've thought about one of those locking fire boxes, but I'm guessing a swift hit from a hammer would open them. I've seen the things that are "soup cans" that actually hold cash, but perhaps that's the first place someone would look. 

Thanks in advance for all of your ideas.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Being in a rental, secret hidey-holes are pretty much out.
Fireproof lock boxes are a thought...you get waht you pay for 'tho. Get a good one, bolt it down and be imaginative. your first 3 locations are also a thief's first 3 spots to look.
Years ago, my dad would take his cash supply, wrap it in foil, lable it "Liver" and put it in the freezer...thought that was quite clever.
Another thought about the lock box and bolting it down...be sure YOU an remove it quickly if the need arises.
Best of luck, I'm sure there will be many more suggestions.

Matt


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

This is somethign I have been puzzling over recently. It needs to be safe from prying eyes etc, but also quick to grab in an emergency/get out quick scenario.

I am still puzzling though so will be watching with interest.

Love the idea of the "frozen liver" - my biggest worry would be that in the bug-out scenario, I would get out of dodge, go to my cash and find I had..........liver!!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cash fits nicely between photos and backing in picture frames.
A jar full of cash in a pot full of fake plants is pretty well disguised.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Liver is prohibited in my freezer (or rarely even in the house) so if a package is labeled "Liver", I know it isn't.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

For an apt dweller-the fridge/liver idea is very cool and the photo frame works good too,they also sell "safe"cans that are cleaners,etc...


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Watched them bust to many safe boxes open on storage wars to feel safe with any of them. Some they simply drop on a corner on the cement others take a screw driver and hammer.

Cold cash, a deep freezer if on the outside wall could make it through a fire with out totally being destroyed. I know of one gentleman who used capped pipe nipples, his kids never were for sure they got all of them back out of the dump after they found out why he had them.


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

In a rental, your options are more limited, but you have been given some good suggestions. You will want to spread that much cash into multiple areas, too. Besides photos, books make good places to insert a few bills here and there, inside furniture is good (pull out drawer and tape to underside top of furniture), you have a lot of dvds you can hide some inside one of the dvd cases of a not so popular movie, if you have a lot of canned goods you can hide some inside a cleaned empty can stashed in the stack, with a good staple gun you can hide some inside sofas or other furniture simply by removing small section of the white undercarriage cloth and then restaple it, the list goes on and on. 

You would be surprised how many folks hide things in plain view, too. Coffee table books with a small amount of cash hidden inside it inside an envelope marked/labeled for some other purpose....

You will get many more ideas which will hopefully spark more ideas for your specific location and layout.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll be happy to hide it for you..


----------



## NEMarvin (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone--great ideas and humor too. Two of my favorite things.

I realize that some might not want to post their "stash" on line, so if you prefer, you can PM me.

I like the "scattered all over" ideas--my biggest problems is that I'm afraid that I would forget where "all over" is!!! But I'm sure we can be strategic and still remember.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Being as you are in Nebaska, I'd also worry about a tornado. If your house were to get blown down, a safe could go with it.

I think I'd consider putting it in a piece of PVC and glue on end caps to make it waterproof, then bury it in a crawl space, or in the back yard when no one was looking.

That way, no one knows you got money stashed, and if something were to happen to the house like a tornado or fire, your money will still be accessible and safe.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Have 2 stashes, one small one that's easy to find and the main one that is better hid. Burgulars may find the small one and quit looking.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Hide it in plain site. I used to keep some cash inside the battery compartment of a cheap portable radio that always sat on a side table in plain site. I've also stashed inside holiday dishes in the cabinet, and one extremely safe place that I'll never reveal. You need to find your own extremely safe place that you never reveal.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

my great aunt's premium saltine box was full of cash. that was her stash place.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

A good *outdoor* hidey-hole is a fake birdhouse.
I keep gate keys in one.
Just make sure wasps can't get in


----------



## Kel T (Aug 19, 2011)

We keep cash in several spots, only one of which is inside. One hint though, if you stash a fair amount and intend to keep it for awhile, place a piece of soap in with the cash to keep it from smelling mildewed or musty.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

FoodSaver bags with the air sucked out work real good to keep moisture out of your money if you plan to bury it. You will also need to put it in an airtight container, which can also be FS too... If you do bury it be sure to check it periodically....ground water from heavy rains can reek havoc if it is not leak proof. Also dont keep all your eggs in one basket..:thumb:

For years DH use to hide money in the freezer, until I convinced him otherwise, like a tornado blowing the freezer away...lol


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

About 10 years ago, the little house I lived in as part of my land and gent caretaking deal, was broken into at lunchtime while I was at work. I'd driven so there was no car in the driveway. I ended up walking home in the middle of the afternoon for a reason I no longer remember, to find the phone wire cut and the front door kicked in. As I looked around, it appeared that each of my thousand or so books had been shaken, the upholstry on 2 big chairs slashed w a knife, the toilet tank smashed, and the freezer contents dumped upon the floor - all this in an attempt to find hidden cash (&/or drugs, perhaps). In my experience then, I think it's harder to hide stuff effectively inside than many think. The same burglar robbed 6 other houses near me in about an hour and a half, and found cash at all except mine, according to the police when I filed a report. I hid money out in the yard, for hurricane season...


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

My mother once worked for a criminal atty. He stashed cash in mason jars buried around his back yard. Good thing I guess because his house ended up burned down.

I'm not very creative and am enjoying reading the suggestions.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Doesn't paper money rot and mold though? If it is buried outside or even stored outside, wouldn't it rot?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

paper money does rot. gold and silver coins do not


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

Make sure you keep it safe from mice and other rodents also, whether it is in doors or out. I have heard about some pretty expensive mouse traps being made.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I sure wouldn't put it in an envelope and tape it to the bottom of a drawer. I've seen that done so many times that would be the first place I would look. Also rule out jewelry boxes and under the bed. Buried in the yard somewhere is a good place. Saves the $$$ if the house burns down. But you also run the risk of forgetting the location. If it's metal any person with a $20 toy metal detector could possibly find it. But probably much safer to have a searcher out in the open instead of inside your house. I also wouldn't hide money in the tv or stereo or any toolbox. Those things are easy cash to a thief. Piggy banks are also an obvious spot. 

Unfortunately I don't have a Green Lantern figurine. If you hollow him out you can put cash inside. (_Big Bang Theory_) 

Don't do what dh did with his motorcycle title and registration. He kept them inside the handlebar of the bike. Worked fine until he bent the bars and tossed them, forgetting the title and reg were inside.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Make A Hidden Doortop Stash

DIY soup-can safe

Diversion Safe / Can Safe


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

PS to my post above; I had the money in the yard buried in a jar, in a jar. It hadn't rotted when I later dug it up. But this tip doesn't help the OP in a rental, or myself, now in a 2nd fl. apt.!


----------



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

Get creative with your thinking. Where is the least likely place a thief would look? How about an opaque liquid laxative bottle stored in a bathroom cupboard. That won't protect it from fire or a tornado but it would be a a good place for a small amount of cash that's easy to grab.


----------



## NEMarvin (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone again. My parents' place, which is a farm, which will be our eventual homestead, is only 35 miles away and there are tons of places to store things like this. We will still want some of our cash with us, but it does give us options.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

My Grandmother used to stuff cash in the pockets of her pants, shirts and jackets. Then, she stuffed a wad of kleenex on top of it. When she died, we had to go through every pocket of every piece of clothes. Found over $300.00 stuck here and there. She would leave the cash in the pockets and just hang the clothes back up! Sometimes she did it on purpose but in later years, she just forgot about it.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i also have some in the bottom of my freezer labeled venison i think. most of it i have in my bob in case i have to run. ~Georgia.


----------



## Sunbee (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't know how much they hold or how well they work, but aren't there belts sold for travelers that can hold a fair amount of cash?
Seems like having it on your person in such a way you couldn't easily be robbed might be a good way to keep it safe.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

My Grand Mother would keep her cash in a soft sock and burry it deeply in her cleavage---She was "Blessed" two ways---Blessed with alot of Cash, blessed with alot Of cleavage. LOL

AS a kid it kinda bothered me to see my grand mother pull my Pay out of her Blouse---LOL.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

PD-Riverman said:


> My Grand Mother would keep her cash in a soft sock and burry it deeply in her cleavage---She was "Blessed" two ways---Blessed with alot of Cash, blessed with alot Of cleavage. LOL
> 
> AS a kid it kinda bothered me to see my grand mother pull my Pay out of her Blouse---LOL.


LOL.... thanks for the memories I forgot and wish would have stayed that way.. that's where mine kept her hankey she would pull out and lick to wipe my face if it was dirty...


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

I once had a money belt like collar for my pit bull. It looks like a regular dog collar but on the inside there is a zipper that you can stash a stash in. I got it at rennisance faire about fifteen years ago and haven't seen one since then. But if you have a large dog it might be worth having someone craft one for you.


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

My aunt would put her cash and jewelry in a sock and then inside a pillowcase and throw it down the laundry chute with the dirty laundry when they would go on vacation. Hmmm. Maybe sticking valuables in the bottom of the dirty diaper pail is a good idea. If you are desperate enough to dig through there for money, perhaps you should have it. :lol:


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

When I lived in a rental, I bought a piece of PVC pipe the same size as the one under the sink then pushed the pipe filled with cash in a waterproof pouch under the sink among the real pipes. Worked for 5 years


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If we are ever ransacked by a burglar, I hope they don't know anything about septic systems....especially how many of the those little white PVC inspection pipes a system is suppose to have.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

A friend kept cash, bank book and important papers in a purse and put the purse in the washer covered with clothes. It worked fine until she got sick and a homecare worker decided to do the wash. The money survived but documents were ruined!

Another old fellow hid money in the ash pan of his unused wood stove. While away from home his brother came and lit a fire and unknowingly burned up $3000. 

In an apartment you could make a flat box just slightly smaller than a kitchen drawer to keep money in. Then paint it the same color as the inside of the drawer. Store the silverware tray or other utensils on top.

Or build a false wall in a closet to hide things behind and hang clothes in front of it.

Or you could sew a strip of cloth across the bottom of drapes on the backing to hide money.

In case anyone is wondering I don't do any of these things. Don't have any money to hide. We used it all up farming!


----------



## pistolsmom (Mar 19, 2005)

When my son was robbed the cops told him the first place a good thief goes is the top dresser drawer.....exactly where they found son's $......also went thru every dvd, only took what the 3 of them could carry and left alot of good stuff.....most burglars want to be in and out. A good heavy safe bolted to the floor works for theft or fire and I have seen a ton of them cheap at auctions.....got an old Victor safe at a auction for a dollar....would take forever to try to cut thru it and 3 men and a boy to carry it!


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Great e-book I found years ago...Paladin Press-How to Hide Anything, it's a PDF.
http://www.freecommonlaw.us/images/HIDING.pdf
No virus trheat from AVG, check with your software, but kinda interesting.


Matt


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

> Doesn't paper money rot and mold though? If it is buried outside or even stored outside, wouldn't it rot?


Convert it into our new Canadian plastic bills, they won't rot.:grin:


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I would go get one of those small safes that almost looks like briefcase and even has a carry handle on it, through some fake jewelry and some pennies in it and slide it under your bed or in the closet. My thought is that the robber will see the safe and assume all your valuables are in it and will just take the safe with him, hopefully they will not search a whole lot more. Use some of the suggestions above for your real valuables


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you so much for this discussion. After seeing news video of houses leveled by hurricanes or fire, I really wondered how I could store cash so it could survive winds, flood or fire. I am leaning toward burying outside the house but still not sure. 

I am thinking a fireproof box anchored to a concrete floor might be just as good.

Thanks for the link to the "hiding" pdf, it was full of good ideas.

Have a good day!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I am thinking a fireproof box anchored to a concrete floor might be just as good.


As long as it doesn't flood that should work


----------



## cnsranch (Sep 29, 2010)

What abt taped to inside roof of dog house or special fake dog bowl that attaches to inside dog house that u could make a hidi spot.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

My "stash" is all in one place - hopefully, well hidden.

Remember, in an emergency scurrying around to get dribs and drabs of money & important papers here & there takes time. 

Robbers can read also - so if you use soup cans, etc - don't you think a professional thief will read the same article?

I've had different members of my family in California get robbed. One thief went in to the laundry room & turned it upside down looking for loot. Another went through the freezer and kitchen, then into the bedroom. The family found all the clothes pulled out of the closet on the floor. The police said their neighborhood had been watched for people who had a routine, as the wife did, & her home was robbed when she out on her weekly shopping day. 

A while ago there was a story about a robber who went through homes with a metal detector. 

Really makes you think..........


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> As long as it doesn't flood that should work


Good thinking. I'll need to put stuff in ziploc bags then anchor to a box.

Have a good day!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wolf mom said:


> My "stash" is all in one place - hopefully, well hidden.
> 
> Remember, in an emergency scurrying around to get dribs and drabs of money & important papers here & there takes time.
> 
> ...



Big dogs help to deter.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I hid a lot of cash inside of my vacuum cleaner once. Nobody else ever helped out with housework, so I figured it'd be perfectly safe. You can stick it between the machine and the bag, etc.... However, my teenaged son found and stole it.... :-/ Moral of the story: make absolutely sure that *nobody* else at home sees you hiding your money, and never choose the same hiding place twice.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Is there anything they can't detect or see thru?


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Just remember, if we experience hyperinflation, all those green fiat dollars will be literally worthless, except for toilet paper.

If you convert your greenbacks into boxes of nickels, they'll be harder to hide, but will not lose their value (as they're worth more than the face value).

Always remember to tell someone where you've buried/hidden your money... a great great uncle buried all of his gold and silver when FDR confiscated gold... and he didn't tell anyone where it was buried. My great uncle searched the entire 200 acre tract for years.........with a geiger counter. :grump:


----------



## redhousekiwi (Nov 30, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> As long as it doesn't flood that should work


The safe comapny we have talked with said that you get a fireproof safe and just pack the things you want protected from water in something like tupperware. The safe is to protect against fire and theft.

I think if I was worried about fire I'd want something watertight that wasn't all melty plastic though...


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

rabbitgeek said:


> Thank you so much for this discussion. After seeing news video of houses leveled by hurricanes or fire, I really wondered how I could store cash so it could survive winds, flood or fire. I am leaning toward burying outside the house but still not sure.
> 
> I am thinking a fireproof box anchored to a concrete floor might be just as good.


The problem with that is, after a tornado or fire, when you really need the money, the safe is likely buried in the pile of what's left of your house. I like outside the house much better.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

ryanthomas said:


> The problem with that is, after a tornado or fire, when you really need the money, the safe is likely buried in the pile of what's left of your house. I like outside the house much better.


I agree. That's my worry too.

We are renting a condo right now and do not have a outdoor area where we can stash.

So I'm trying to figure out what is the best strategy for my situation, which might be similar situation for others.

Have a good day!


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

I knew of a case where thieves took a whole stand up floor safe off the property so they could work on it at their leisure.

What about using your wood pile? Or buried in your grain bags. How about in the middle of a bale of hay or bag of garden soil? Or maybe a hollow leg of a table or bed? You could have canned some dark juice and have another smaller bottle inside with cash in it. 

Now, if someone will just give me some money and I'll let you know how it goes!!


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

rabbitgeek said:


> We are renting a condo right now and do not have a outdoor area where we can stash.
> 
> So I'm trying to figure out what is the best strategy for my situation, which might be similar situation for others.


It doesn't necessarily have to be on property you own. There are lots of good hiding spots in public places. Just be careful to use spots that are pretty much permanent. I lost a little cash once because I hid it under a 30 foot tall pine tree and the tree blew over roots and all in a big storm. It had been there about five years already, so I didn't remember to look for it until after the tree had been cut up and hauled away...not sure if someone found it or if it got buried in the hole.


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

in a big gun safe that is rated as fire proof as possible and big
enough they can't move it out and steal it, 

Samm


----------



## MoCat (Nov 7, 2012)

A friend kept extra cash in an empty tampon box. Her apartment was broke into 2 times and they never found that cash. She also kept $20 in the freezer as a decoy. Won't help in a fire or flood tho


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

How about in a hollow bar that holds your paper towels in the kitchen.
Or the toilet roll holder. 
But not both, if they found one, they'd think of the other.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We don't keep a large amount of cash on hand. There's about $25 and change in the BOBs and loose change in the vehicles. We don't keep anything of value in the house. None of our possessions are worth much to others unless they have a need for a nursing home fix and that wouldn't be with pain meds either. We don't take pain meds because we're both allergic to codeine, morphine, and other assorted pain relievers. 

We used to keep cash in his dad's safe but when he died all of that was transferred to the bank. We're too old to be worrying about the safety of money we may not live to use. It's in a bank and that has to be ok.


----------



## Juliamay (Nov 15, 2012)

This is a great question - I haven't convinced DH of this whole prep thing, entirely so this is just an idea. I think that a lot of people would be unlikely to check under the chicken coop flooring (I'm thinking dirty & poopy.) Of course I would double vacuum pack some cash before placing it there. (My ladies have old vinyl flooring under their bedding. (They couldn't eat it.)

Julia in Woodinville, WA


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

An elderly lady in our community hid her cash in metal bandaid boxes. When the granddaughter was taking care of her after a fall she kept asking for her bandaids and her granddaughter didn't know why. After she gave in and took the bandaid box to her grandmother showed her the cash. It took weeks to find all her grandmothers bandaid boxes and they all contained cash. A friend of ours hides their cash vaccumed sealed in a mason jar and in a HUGE pot plant on their porch. It would take several men to turn that pot over to dump it out and find the cash. Me, well I have no cash to hide so no advice from me on that one.


----------



## SueInMichigan (Sep 27, 2007)

For a while I'd put my silver coins and folding money in ZipLoc bags, inside a glass jar (with plastic lid), buried in the flower garden with a concrete block on top, and a ceramic angel on top of that, so it wasn't very obvious.

But with winter coming I moved everything, figuring it'd be a pain to dig down through 3+ feet of snow to get to it in January.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Heard a story where a mother kept telling her children "Never throw away dried beans." When she died, the kids were laughing about that as they were throwing away gallon jars of dried beans. One of the daughters decided to have a meal of beans in her mother's honor. Just imagine her face as she found the hidden stash in there! 
They quickly went out to the trash and found all the other jars of beans!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> *Metal Detector *
> 
> *Is there anything they can't detect or see thru?*




They can't detect plastics or paper, and if there is a* lot* of "scrap" metal around, they just get "confused"

It takes a REALLY powerful (expensive) detector to work more than about a foot deep


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Note to soulsurviver; Many many "experts" are recommending getting your fiat paper out of the banks.
The possibility of crashes, bank closing, are getting greater every week, and if they do happen, what ever you have in a so called "bank" can go poof . . . . .no different than a robber wiping you out.............

I should think vacume sealing fiat greenbacks should keep them from degrading.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Lots of ideas here. I live in a block house so my hidden stuff is behind the cookie jar in the kitchen there is an outlet. Behind/ next to the outlet there is a small space with a jelly jar full of paper money. This wall won't burn down and being behind the cookie jar reminds me it is there.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

> I should think vacume sealing fiat greenbacks should keep them from degrading.


It'll keep the paper from degrading, but not the value.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jul 5, 2010)

I haven't read all of these, what I have read are good.

A couple that I have seen. 

PVC glued and capped then heat shrink sealed up tight and a burrowed tick. Toss that in your septic tan with a small weight so it can't get to the pump tank. 

Wrap bills around the batteries in your flash lights.

Folded up and put in the hat band inside unused hats.

Plastic bagged and in the bottom of the dog food or what ever food barrel.

Inside shotgun hulls 

Hollowed out chunk of fire wood.

Up in an unused fireplace damper.

In a bag taped to the back of, not in a toilet tank.

Relatives who grew up in the depression. They was real creative on this very subject. After one death we found 25 pipes floating in a septic tank. How ever long they were there, it was still good as the day it got sealed up. Were all glad we had the tank pumped prior to selling the house.



Owl


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

ryan . . . . . there in is the problem few are talking about.
If the hyper inflation sets in as talked about, that '100' stashed away today could well be needed to buy -one- loaf of bread.........................

remember Germany . . ??


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Jim-mi said:


> ryan . . . . . there in is the problem few are talking about.
> If the hyper inflation sets in as talked about, that '100' stashed away today could well be needed to buy -one- loaf of bread.........................
> 
> remember Germany . . ??


Yeah, best not to store more than a month or so worth of cash. As little as possible, really. I think a month is a good amount. Beyond that...silver, gold, platinum, maybe even diamonds if you know enough about them.


----------



## solidwoods (Dec 23, 2005)

NEMarvin said:


> Thanks everyone--great ideas and humor too. Two of my favorite things.
> 
> I realize that some might not want to post their "stash" on line, so if you prefer, you can PM me.
> 
> I like the "scattered all over" ideas--my biggest problems is that I'm afraid that I would forget where "all over" is!!! But I'm sure we can be strategic and still remember.


Scattered pays a big price if the bldg is on fire.

Matching plywood false back cut to fit a lower cabinet

Remove the foam block from a large couch pillow, use an electric knife to cut a slit horizontal in the foam, insert $. re-install the foam block so the slit is on the opposite side as the zipper or on the side.

Un-upholster a chair and insert the $ then re-upholster.
jim


----------

